#  > OVERIGE FORA >  > ORGANISATIE FORUM >  >  Politie maakt ons werk onmogelijk

## jurjen_barel

Beste collega's,

Voor degenen die binnenkort in het centrum van Amsterdam moeten zijn, hier volgt een mailtje van een klasgenoot van me...





> Hallo Lieve Mensen, 
> 
> We zijn gisteren in een preventieve controle gelopen! 
> 
> Wij werden hier afhandig gemaakt van onze multitool. 
> Dit wordt gezien als een catorogie 4 wapen en moet direct worden ingeleverd! 
> Als slagroom op het toetje krijg je een proces verbaal! 
> 
> Dus: Je bent je multitool kwijt en je kunt rekenen op een boete van 100 tot 150 Euro. 
> ...



Voor de zoveelste keer is de overheid weer lekker krom bezig.
Ten eerste heb ik altijd geleerd dat het pas een wapen is als het mes groter is dan je handpalm.
Ten tweede: die multitools hebben wij op het werk nodig! Dus geen enkele technicus kan dus nog naar de Theaterschool, de Nestheater of een ander theater in de buurt, omdat we niet gereedschap mee mogen nemen.


Te belachelijk voor woorden.

Maar, jullie zijn iig nu gewaarschuwd!!

----------


## Pieter Huijgen

Ze kiezen wel een lekkere lokatie.
Toegegeven, rond Waterlooplein zitten veel technici (Muziektheater...) en lopen dus veel mensen met een "wapen" op zak.

Maar goed, ik weiger mijn bucktool bij mogelijke controle in te leveren. Nemen ze met tool en al maar mee ofzo. Een gemiddeld nagelvijltje is toch de helft langer als het lemmet van een multitool....
Pas ook op met het kopen van bestek bij de Bijenkorf: voor je het weet ben je wapenhandelaar ;-)

----------


## maarten

kijk als ze moeilijk gaan doen op een vliegveld oke .... 

dit slaat weer nergens op

----------


## Mark-LED

Hier in het centrum van Almelo mogen ze sinds kort ook preventief controleren. Ik heb nog nergens last van gehad ***zijdank, maar het zal je maar gebeuren. Beetje jammer dit soort acties.

----------


## DjFlo

Ik citeer uit mijn beveiligingsboek:

Bij categorie 4 horen wapens die men thuis mag hebben, maar waarvan het verboden is om ze op de openbare weg of op andere, voor publiek toegankelijke plaatsen te dragen.

ds fijn hoe moet je dan ooit je multitool van het ene theater naar het andere theater verplaatsen? via de post ofzo?

Weer volkomen belachelijk!

groeten

floris

----------


## dabassman

Je kan het ook gewoon in je zak doen of in je tas ofzo. Ik kan het opzich wel begrijpen. En jullie zeggen dan dat je het nodig heb. Maar een soldaat/politie man heeft zijn wapen ook nodig en daar mag hij of zij ook niet zomaar mee over straat lopen. Dus als je in dat gebied moet zijn zou ik gewoon zeggen zorg dat je tool niet opvalt dan hebben ze ook geen rede om je aan te spreken.

----------


## DjFlo

> Je kan het ook gewoon in je zak doen of in je tas ofzo. Ik kan het opzich wel begrijpen. En jullie zeggen dan dat je het nodig heb. Maar een soldaat/politie man heeft zijn wapen ook nodig en daar mag hij of zij ook niet zomaar mee over straat lopen. Dus als je in dat gebied moet zijn zou ik gewoon zeggen zorg dat je tool niet opvalt dan hebben ze ook geen rede om je aan te spreken.



Ja ds het probleem nou ook bij een preventieve controle mogen ze je fouileren als je die multitool dan bij je hebt krijg je die boete en het zal me niks verbazen aantekeing op je strafblad als verboden wapenbezit.

groeten

floris

----------


## jakkes72

Het hele leger is strafbaar.... Ze hebben een zakmes van de Koningin gekregen waarvan het lemmet te lang is.
Ik heb het een keer aan een agent gevraagd: ben voor hem gaan staan om te vragen of ik zo strafbaar zou zijn... Daarop vroeg die waarom die vraag.
Toen toonde ik de Leatherman Wave. Volgens hem was dat geen probleem.

Waarschijnlijk dat we straks dus een ontheffing bij ons moeten dragen, waar we natuurlijk eerst een examen voor moeten afleggen.

Ondertussen mag ik met mijn luchtwapen gewoon vrij op straat lopen.
(ben lid van een schietsportvereniging)

----------


## jurjen_barel

> Je kan het ook gewoon in je zak doen of in je tas ofzo.



Dat klopt wel. Je mag het overstraat niet aan je riem hebben, zodat je er snel bij kan. Dan kan het als een wapen worden aangezien.

Voor zover ik weet droegen de klasgenoten hun tool niet aan de riem, maar hadden m in hun tas (daar zitten ze 99% van de tijd dat ze op school zitten).

----------


## moderator

Vorig jaar op weg naar Gerlos-Oostenrijk.
Klusje van een paar weken als dj-entertainer in een apres-ski stube.

Dender met een lekker gangetje de Duits-Oostenrijkse grens over, ff een vignet gescoord bij de benzinepomp, voeg weer in op de autobahn....blauwe zwaailichten....volgen...

Papieren wilden ze zien en graag weten wat het doel van de reis was...tot die tijd uiterst vriendelijke douanemensjes...
Ik leg in mn beste duits uit dat ik cdeetjes kom draaien...

Reactie: ah! druge!...
Kon ik dus fijn wachten tot Wodan de herdershond mn cd kistjes en bagage had doorsnuffelt.
Ik reis altijd met een kleine toolcase, kudde schroevendraaiers, verloopjes, maglite, gerber.....ah steekwapen!

Kwam uiteindelijk allemaal goed toen bleek dat de enige drugs die ik bij me had mijn justus van maurickjes waren.

Je maakt mij niet wijs dat een politieagent moeilijk doet als je met je werkschoentjes aan, maglite aan je riem, gerber dernaast rondstapt.
Dat ze vragen om je multitool ff handiger op te ruimen ....snap ik wel.
De eerste de beste die daar een bon voor krijgt, krijgt van mij een flesje wijn en juridische bijstand!

----------


## Baszza91

Ik ben zelf nog nooit op pad geweest voor en klus. Dus laat staan dat ik buiten mijn huis een multitool heb gedragen. Maar ik vind het gewoon absurt, want alles kan als een wapen worden gezien. Zelf doodsimpele voorwerpen zoals potloden en pennen. Word dat dan ook verboden om te dragen!!!! Bijna iedereen heeft wel een potlood of een pen bijzig (voor de mensen die nog naar school moeten :Smile:  ). Het valt dan gewoon niet meer te controleren. Laat ik nog een andere voorbeeld nemen. Eigenlijk zal de politie een sleutel (huis, auto en fiets sleutel) ook als een wapen moeten zien want je kan er iemand mee steken. Doe je het op de juiste plek dan............. :Confused:   :Mad:  

Greetzz en cheerss

----------


## Mark-LED

Dan zijn je handen ook een moordwapen, kan je iemand mee wurgen.

Ik denk dat we de onzinnigheidskant weer op gaan, back on topic?

----------


## Baszza91

Ja sorry. Ik was ff teveel aan het nadenken erover :Embarrassment:  . 

Back on

Greetzz en cheerss

----------


## axs

De deze is ooit door 2 leden van het arrestatieteam van de Antwerpse politie aangepakt omdat een parkeersmurf 'inbrekersmateriaal' in mijn auto had zien liggen.

Feit: Ik had een schroevendraaier, tang en een zaagje op mijn voorste zetel liggen... Net even van collega geleend om even wat te fixen en dat lag dus op de passagierszetel.

----------


## ronny

ja boeie

dan veroordeel mij maar voor levenslang, met men koffer vol gevaarlijk spul :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  

eneuh nog zoiets. een sleutel om je moeren van van je wiel los te draaien, in geval van pech. Dat is pas een wapen! Een L vormig stuk ijzer, volledig vol en zwaar genoeg om een muurtje mee in te slaan. Hoor je daar een matrakdrager over ???


mvg
ronny

----------


## luc2366

vertel mij eens waarom een leatherman in je broek zit als je gewoon over straat loopt? zie het nut er niet van in... als die (zoals het hoort) in je werkkoffer zit, zal geen enkele agent moeilijk doen hoor en zal dat zeker niet als wapen aanzien worden.

----------


## Nielsken

Ok, als je over straat loopt om even naar de winkel te gaan.
Maar als je naar een klus gaat heb je toch alweer tijd uitgespaard dat je die leatherman thuis al aan je riem hebt gehangen.

----------


## jurjen_barel

> vertel mij eens waarom een leatherman in je broek zit als je gewoon over straat loopt? zie het nut er niet van in... als die (zoals het hoort) in je werkkoffer zit, zal geen enkele agent moeilijk doen hoor en zal dat zeker niet als wapen aanzien worden.



In het geval genoemd in de beginpost zat het niet eens aan de riem, maar in de rugtas.  :Wink:

----------


## lifesound

Maar in de mail staat niet wat hij op straat deed met een leatherman.
Was hij ook effectief aan het werk, of was het een avondje uit?

Want 90% van die leatherman-jongens loop 24/24, 7/7 met dat ding aan hun riem rond.
Ik kan me moeilijk inbeelden dat wanneer ik voor een job in Amsterdam ben, al mijn tools ga moeten afgeven. 

Trouwens, na 6 jaar fulltime freelancen heb ik nog steeds geen leatherman...Hoef ik ook niet te hebben. Wordt toch gestolen.
Geef mij maat mijn toolbox met ouderwetse tangen en schroevendraaiers!

----------


## jurjen_barel

> Maar in de mail staat niet wat hij op straat deed met een leatherman.
> Was hij ook effectief aan het werk, of was het een avondje uit?
> 
> Want 90% van die leatherman-jongens loop 24/24, 7/7 met dat ding aan hun riem rond.
> Ik kan me moeilijk inbeelden dat wanneer ik voor een job in Amsterdam ben, al mijn tools ga moeten afgeven.



Hij liep van de Theaterschool naar metrostation Nieuwmarkt. Bij de metro was de controle kennelijk. Het was vrijdagavond 19:00 uur. Ik heb bij een van de klasgenoten nagevraagd: bij de een zat de tool in de broekzak, bij de ander zat ie helemaal onderin de tas.






> Je maakt mij niet wijs dat een politieagent moeilijk doet als je met je werkschoentjes aan, maglite aan je riem, gerber dernaast rondstapt.
> Dat ze vragen om je multitool ff handiger op te ruimen ....snap ik wel.
> De eerste de beste die daar een bon voor krijgt, krijgt van mij een flesje wijn en juridische bijstand!



In dit risicogebied kennelijk wel. Zal ik dat flesje wijn en de bijstand doorsluizen?


/edit: nu net nog ff opgezocht over de categoriën:
1°. 
blanke wapens waarvan het lemmet meer dan een snijkant heeft, voor zover zij niet vallen onder categorie I; 

2°. 
degens, zwaarden, sabels en bajonetten; 

3°. 
wapenstokken; 

4°. 
lucht-, gas- en veerdrukwapens, behoudens zulke door Onze Minister overeenkomstig categorie I, sub 7°, aangewezen die zodanig gelijken op een vuurwapen dat zij voor bedreiging of afdreiging geschikt zijn;
[FONT=MS Shell Dlg][/FONT] 
5°. 
kruisbogen en harpoenen; 

6°. 
bij regeling van Onze Minister aangewezen voorwerpen die geschikt zijn om daarmee personen ernstig lichamelijk letsel toe te brengen;

7°. 
Voorwerpen waarvan, gelet op hun aard of de omstandigheden waaronder zij worden aangetroffen, redelijkerwijs kan worden aangenomen dat zij voor geen ander doel zijn bestemd dan om letsel aan personen toe te brengen of te dreigen en die niet onder een van de andere categorieën vallen.

Categorie 7 dus. En ontheffing gaat niet lukken, want dat kan alleen voor categoriën 1 en 2.  :Confused:

----------


## Freek Fokker

En de Maglite is cat. 3 of 7 dan zeker? Ik zie niet echt in hoe die multitool in cat. 4 terecht is gekomen.

----------


## kokkie

Een kok mag ook niet met zijn mes in zijn binnenzak over straat. Dus als je een mes bij de Bijenkorf koopt altijd even een tasje vragen. Verder maakt de Nederlandse wet onderscheid tussen messen die vergrendelen en messen die niet vergrendelen. De laatste catogorie wordt volgens mij niet als steekwapen gezien. 
Maar als jij een Tool in je jaszak hebt, dan ben je de klos, zit hij in je tas, dan ben je goed bezig en dat geldt ook voor je hamer, schroevendraaien en scaffratel.

----------


## Gast1401081

allemal ff opletten:

bron : tubantia / twenstsche courant:




> ALMELO/VROOMSHOOP - De politie Twente heeft ten onrechte een inbeslaggenomen mes vernietigd van de 48-jarige K. uit Vroomshoop. De Almelose officier van justitie C. Dronkers poetste gisteren die fout weg met een ‘verkapte schadevergoeding’ voor K., zoals politierechter S. Bordenga dat uitdrukte.Want, de aanklager eiste slechts een voorwaardelijke boete van 440 euro tegen de Vroomshoper, omdat in zijn huis ook een gaspistool met zeven patronen en een busje pepperspray waren aangetroffen. Zonder de fout van de politie had Dronkers een onvoorwaardelijke boete van 440 euro gevorderd. Rechter Bordenga volgde de eis. K. moet nu alsnog 440 euro betalen als hij binnen twee jaar opnieuw in de fout gaat.
> De politie had het mes van 25 centimeter aan K. moeten teruggeven, omdat een mes niet onder verboden wapenbezit valt. In plaats daarvan werd het mes, volgens K. een erfstuk van zijn vader, tegelijk met het gaspistool en de pepperspray vernietigd. Dat gebeurde binnen 24 uur, nadat het wapentuig op 30 mei vorig jaar inbeslag was genomen. 
> Officier van justitie Dronkers noemde de fout van de politie ‘heel vervelend.’ ‘Want, u had het wapen mogen houden’, zei de aanklager. Na de vondst bood justitie K. een transactie aan van 440 euro. Zou hij dat betalen, dan kwam er geen rechtszaak. Maar, omdat de man die 440 euro niet had voldaan, kwam het gisteren alsnog tot een zitting voor de politierechter.



Conclusie : niet betalen, en naar de rechter ermee.

----------


## DidierB

heb hier persoonlijk nog nooit problemen mee gehad, loop nochtans 99% van de tijd met een leatherman aan men riem, ook in m'n vrije tijd.

pittig detail: ooit ingebroken in m'n wagen, en m'n leatherman was gestolen. Leatherman was gegraveerd met m'n naam erin, dus netjes gaan aangeven bij de politie vooraleer er ergens een misdrijf mee gebeurde en ze bij mij komen aankloppen.

1. ik heb de naam moeten spellen want de politie wist niet hoe ze het moesten schrijven.
2. toen ze me vroegen wat dit exact was (ze kenden het niet) heb ik vriendelijk naar het lederen zakje aan hun eigen riem gewezen... 

ik hoop dat ik nooit bedreigd word met een pistool, hoe moet ik hun dat nou weer gaan uitleggen wat het exact is...


Groeten,

Beghin Didier
Ampli bvba

----------


## wimbru

3 jaar geleden hadden we een optreden in de gevangenis. Reed ik binnen langs de grote poort met een wagen vol hamers, zagen, vijlen en zo... erbovenop nog een ladder van 8  meter... niets werd gecontroleerd of geïnventariseerd! 

  Kreeg ik 2 gevangenen toegewezen om mij te helpen. 
  1 bewaker die in de zaal op zijn luie kont zat.

De acteurs moesten binnen langs de bezoekersingang: continu "piep" voor alle prullen die ze bij hadden.

----------


## Upgrading your system

wat een mooi verhaal ook weer. de rechtstaat ten top.

Nou moet ik zeggen, ik loop behalve tijdens het douchen altijd met een onehandknife in mijn zak, en heb hiermee nog nooit problemen gehad ookal is het lemmet langer dan eigenlijk is toegestaan.

de multitool heb ik nog nooit wat gevonden, dit ligt mischien aan mij, want bijna iedereen is er over te spreken, maar ik heb liever een toolschort om met de gereedschappen erin die ik nodig heb, maar dat is persoonlijk.
hoe dan ook, als een diender moeilijk gaat zitten doen over een mes in je zak kan ik me dat wel voorstellen, maar een multitool vind ik echt zo'n gelul. mes van zo'n tool is slechts een onderdeel van het geheel en alleen de dienstkloppers, broekies en gefrustreerde jutten die worden geslagen door hun vrouw geven je daarvoor een prent. ochjee, daar bedenk ik me opeens iets, ik heb zojuist het hele KLPD opgenoemd. 
met andere woorden. Juist ja, je krijgt hiervoor dus een prent

----------


## Drive inn tnt

Nederland op zijn kleinst mensen.
Durf te wedden dat die agenten hier ook nog ongeveer een half uur aan hebben besteed.

----------


## AllroundRoLo

Toch wel grappig dat ze je in Amsterdam zo'n tool gewoon afnemen, terwijil ik een tijd terug in een Belgische discotheek kwam, door het beveiligingspoortje was en toen ik mijn geld wilde pakken erachter kwam dat mijn tool nog in mijn zak zat.

Werken die metaal detectors in belgie gewoon niet of komt het door mijn eerlijke kop dat ze me niets gevraagd hebben.

----------


## stakke

> Werken die metaal detectors in belgie gewoon niet of komt het door mijn eerlijke kop dat ze me niets gevraagd hebben.



Je kan deze afstellen qua gevoeligheid. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## ronny

wanneer ik hier op donderdag naar de versuz ga, dan gaat de metaaldetector ook altijd af bij mij, die dingen reageren zelfs al op sleutels en dergeljike.  maar geen enkele persoon die iets zegt ofzo. Dus ik weet niet waarom, maar detecteren doen ze het wel, alleen wordt er hier blijkaar niets van gezegt.

mvg
ronny

----------


## jurjen_barel

> Werken die metaal detectors in belgie gewoon niet of komt het door mijn eerlijke kop dat ze me niets gevraagd hebben.



Vorige week studiereis Parijs gehad. Klasgenoot beweerde dat ie stalen neuzen aan had, toen het poortje in Museum d'Orsey begon te piepen. Bewaker begreep het toen de jongen op de schoen tikte. Hij mocht gewoon doorlopen.  :Confused:

----------


## vdm-producties

> Vorige week studiereis Parijs gehad. Klasgenoot beweerde dat ie stalen neuzen aan had, toen het poortje in Museum d'Orsey begon te piepen. Bewaker begreep het toen de jongen op de schoen tikte. Hij mocht gewoon doorlopen.



typisch fransen :Big Grin:   :EEK!:

----------


## Thijsch

Voor zover ik weet bestaan er poortjes die met een rits ledjes aangeven op welke hoogte het metalen voorwerp zich bevindt. Als op dat punt zo'n poortje stond en het ledje brande ergens onderaan bij zn schoenen en hij wees op zn stalen neuzen snap ik dat hij door mocht :P

----------


## Roeltej

denk dat het beetje van moment afhangt of ze hem wel/niet innemen... 
je mag bv ook niet zomeer overdag met hockeystick/honkbalknuppel enz rondlopen, zelfs maglite 4d en groter niet  :Stick Out Tongue: 
ding mag je trouwens ook niet binnen bereik in auto hebben liggen.

maar als je maglite gewoon gebruikt om licht in donker te geven en spullen voor het sporten of tussen thuis en sportclub mag het wel...
je kan er trouwens ook oogje aan maken en er een sleutel aan hangen, is het sleutelhanger en daar gelden die regels weer niet voor ofzo :Stick Out Tongue: 


kzou gewoon brief van school oid regelen waarin staat dat het spullen zijn die nodig zijn voor school. en daarbij dat ze net van school af kwamen, en dat inleveren.

----------


## jurjen_barel

> kzou gewoon brief van school oid regelen waarin staat dat het spullen zijn die nodig zijn voor school. en daarbij dat ze net van school af kwamen, en dat inleveren.



Bij ons was ook idd het idee om voor onze technici een vrijstelling te regelen. Er is ook door de school contact gezocht met de plaatselijke wijkagent. Het volgende bericht kregen wij terug:





> Zij heeft met de 'buurt regisseur' gesproken (een soort wijkagent) en deze
> vertelde dat zo'n ontheffing volgens hem op dit moment niet mogelijk is. In
> de 'grachtengordel'  tot aan het centraal station wordt een aantal keren per
> jaar preventief gefouilleerd. Na inbeslagneming kun je proberen om jouw
> multi-tool terug te krijgen (dit schijnt overigens niet altijd te lukken!).
> Je kunt ook nog overwegen om het mesje, wat meestal in zo'n muti-tool zit,
> weg te slijpen of af te zagen. De buurtregisseur kon zich voorstellen dat,
> bij het instellen van een nieuw college van wethouders, er een kans bestaat
> dat het preventief fouilleren wordt afgezwakt of in zijn geheel gaat
> ...

----------


## rinus bakker

Beetje _off-topic_ maar toch even vermelden:
Vorige week een klus in Engeland gedaan en daarheen (en terug) met 't vliegtuig.
Mijn buck maar meteen thuisgelaten, want daarmee al eens een problemen gehad  :Big Grin: , 
maar mocht op Schiphol mijn kurkentrekker en pincet gewoon in de handbagage houden.
Op de terugweg werd op het vliegveld van Brimingham exact hetzelfde spul echter wèl in beslag genomen. 
Op mijn vraag hoe dat nou kon, en of er geen uniforme luchtvaartregels waren, was het antwoord:
"Your Dutch checks are much too easy".  :Embarrassment:

----------


## kokkie

Waarom kom ik op Schiphol dan nooit zonder gepiep door de metaaldetector en red ik dat in Engeland wel?
Daarom ben ik maar Privium lid geworden, je kan zo doorlopen en de security check is ook iets lichter lijkt het wel. 
Tools gewoon in de bagage en als je alleen met handbagage reist idd thuislaten.

----------


## vasco

> maar mocht op Schiphol mijn kurkentrekker en pincet gewoon in de handbagage houden.



Vier uur, Cup-D-Soup zouden meer mensen moeten doen  :Big Grin:

----------


## delighted

> Nederland op zijn kleinst mensen.
> Durf te wedden dat die agenten hier ook nog ongeveer een half uur aan hebben besteed.



Doen ze het toch beter dan een stel licht/geluidsguys die er toch zeker al een paar maanden mee bezig zijn...  :Big Grin:  

Iedereen weet dat er meer gecontroleerd wordt op straat. So be it, stop je spullen ver buiten handbereik als je op straat loopt en er zal (uitzondering daargelaten) geen haan naar kraaien. Dat er in die hele periode toevallig één agent een keer één multitool heeft ingenomen...

----------


## HR Soundproductions

Ik ben in het verleden de hele wereld rondgevlogen als servicetechnician, vergezeld van mijn altijd trouwe Parat-koffer met gereedschap. Hier heb ik nooit problemen mee ondervonden bij controle, ook niet op het vliegveld als ik dit meenam als handbagage ( was wel voor 11/09).

Hier zat overigens altijd wel een overzichtslijst bij welke ondertekend en afgestempeld was door het bedrijf waar ik voor werkte. 

Ik vind overigens wel hoe krom de toepassing ( interpretatie ) van dienders kan zijn. Je moet maar denken, het zijn ook mensen nietwaar?

----------


## mac tecson

Er zijn zoveel regeltjes dat de heren en dames agenten ook niet altijd alles weten. Daar komt bij dat je met een multitool best wel wat schade aankunt richten.
Oplossing is gewoon er goed aandenk om dat dingen in een tas te stoppen. Kleine moeite; is iedereen blij

----------


## Gast1401081

> Oplossing is gewoon er goed aandenk om dat dingen in een tas te stoppen. Kleine moeite; is iedereen blij



Deed ik Engeland, op LutonAirport. Na de landing bleek datie geraust was door de douane.

----------


## Upgrading your system

hahah goedkoper dan kopen Mac, beetje vent raust er op schiphol een terug bij de douane daar :P

----------


## mac tecson

> Deed ik Engeland, op LutonAirport. Na de landing bleek datie geraust was door de douane.



Waar is het Britse fatsoen toch gebleven? 
Ik bedoelde eigenlijk dat je hem in de tas moet doen als je over straat gaat.
In het vliegtuig is denk ik toch wel het verstandigst om hem in je koffer te doen. Ze worden dan misschien door de douane gejat, maar de kans dat je hem op die maniet kwijt raakt is denk een stuk kleiner dan als je hem als handbagage meeneemt

----------


## martijn verkerk

vliegen = multitool thuis laten 
handbagage ben je em kwijt enn check in ook 100%

----------


## cobi

> vliegen = multitool thuis laten 
> handbagage ben je em kwijt enn check in ook 100%



Als je toch aan het checken bent vergeet dan je nagel vijl ook niet.

Volgens mij blijft het gevaarlijkste wapen nog altijd gewoon een zieke geest. Maar goed, zolang de politie zich met dit soort onzin en andere onzin (o.a. snelheidsflitsen) bezig houd zullen ze die geest zieke figuren nooit te pakken krijgen.

----------


## mac tecson

met een pen of die plastic vorkjes kun je net zoveel schade aanrichten.

----------


## DjFlo

NOu mensen nu wij het toch over vliegen hebben:

Ik ging met kerst naar New York in Amerika. Je word ongeveer 5 keer gechekd op alles en gesprekjes over je bagage etc. Want er mag niks scherps in je handbagage zitten anders halen ze het er uit en hoop gedoe... Zit ik in het vliegtuig en krijg ik wat te eten want tja 8 uur vliegen krijg je een maaltijd bij... 3 keer raden wat voor bestek ik krijg? Juist ijzeren bestek :Frown:  dat snap je toch ook niet? Eerst door super zware checks heen en dan krijg je dat in het vliegtuig

Maargoed daar zullen ze vast wel een rede voor hebben

Gr

floris

----------


## mac tecson

Dat is ook gewoon dom en naief. Echt iets voor Amerikanen; het is gewoon triest.

----------


## @lex

> Vorige week studiereis Parijs gehad. Klasgenoot beweerde dat ie stalen neuzen aan had, toen het poortje in Museum d'Orsey begon te piepen. Bewaker begreep het toen de jongen op de schoen tikte. Hij mocht gewoon doorlopen.



Dan heb ik hem zeven jaar geleden nog beter meegemaakt:

Ben met Alitalia vanaf Schiphol naar Rome gevlogen. Was vergeten mijn Zwitsers zakmes (dat al zo oud was dat het meer een sleutelhanger was dan een mes) van mijn sleutelbos te halen. Liep met mijn leren (!) neuzen door het poortje en de pieper ging natuurlijk af... De bewaakster wees mij vriendelijk op mijn Blackstone consumenten bergpantoffels en gebaarde mij door te lopen...

Dit was natuurlijk wel lang voor 11-9, maar als je dan landt in Rome en je al die bewakers met Uzi's ziet staan ben je blij dat je hem in het vliegtuig toch even in je handbagage hebt gestoken...

Om nog iets verder off-topic te gaan (sorry, maar verhaal is wel leuk...):

Ook een keer voor werk naar Brunei geweest (ruim na 11-9). Had in mijn koffer een rol met filtermateriaal gestopt evenals een hobbymes om het daar op maat te snijden. Heb in het hotel de spulletjes vanuit mijn koffer in mijn rugzak gedaan (die ik daarvoor voor de handbagage had gebruikt). Vervolgens er lustig op losgesneden, maar twee dagen later wel vergeten het mes weer uit de rugzak te halen. Kwam er in Nederland achter dat het mes een keer in Brunei, twee keer in Kuala Lumpur en een keer in Nederland gewoon door de controle was gekomen. Terwijl een hobbymes toch niet echt iets is waar ik iemand in een vliegtuig mee tegen wil komen...

Ben tegenwoordig iets voorzichtiger...

groeten, @lex

----------

